# Help with purchasing home theater system?



## reedashton (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm interested in purchasing and installing my first high-end home theater system in my living room. I live in an area with many small consumer electronics stores, and am comparing them to see which one offers the best deal for my money.
What are things I should be looking for with each stores? Are there any specific things I should ask them?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

You should be looking for well-rated and well-reviewed brands at good prices.

Or, you could shop Internet-direct for speakers and subwoofer(s) and save money.

- What is your budget?
- How many speakers are you looking at? How many subs?
- What other components (receiver, display (TV or PJ), source (BD player, etc.)) do you need?
- How large (l x w x h) is the space where you intend to set up your system? Is it sealed, or open to other spaces?


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

It all depends on what you are looking for and what your budget is. If you don't know what you are looking for, then you might want to spend some time perusing this forum for ideas, read some reviews on equipment, and get a basic idea of your end goal. ie... 5.1, 7.1, 7.2, etc... From there, what is your budget, do you want floorstanding main speakers or do you need smaller, bookshelf type, etc...? Good luck!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I re-read your post and saw you said high end so my original post didn't apply. :rolleyesno: But as mentioned your budget would make it easier to recommend equipment.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Location is usually helpful too.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Kinda need a budget. One mans high end is another mans entry level which is the category I fall into. What's expensive to me people that get high end stuff would laugh at  you can also post the different options the local shops suggest and people here can give you their opinion.

Buying locally has big advantages if you plan on upgrading or have issues in the future. I purchased most of my stuff used thus not from the local audio shop, however what I did buy new everything is from a local shop.

I chose them due to feeling the most comfortable with the sales staff.... Extremely knowledgeable and also honest and they do not push stuff on me that is out of my budget


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

reedashton said:


> I'm interested in purchasing and installing my first high-end home theater system in my living room. I live in an area with many small consumer electronics stores, and am comparing them to see which one offers the best deal for my money. What are things I should be looking for with each stores? Are there any specific things I should ask them?


The options are plenty, but maybe let us know what kind of budget you're working with. I don't consider my setup "high end" (epson 3020, denon 1613, etc) but I know people that would call it "fancy". It's all subjective to a certain extent. 

What is high end to you, budget-wise?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

A full surround system can easily run 5-7k and a high end doesn't even cap out at 100k

Here what we usually ask for:
Budget 
Floor plan
Can you run wires
Do you want to hide equipment
What existing equipment are you keeping
TV or Projector

This is a fun journey your embarking on. Good luck!


----------



## caoman911 (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's what I recommend: sony 55-65 inch 4k tv without side speaker. B&W panorama 2 soundbar with the accompanying sub. For blueray player look for oppo bd105. My $.02 cent. Also invest in power protection/ filter equipment such as by monster cable. Good luck.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hellooooo McFly..........:rofl2:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

caoman911 said:


> Here's what I recommend: sony 55-65 inch 4k tv without side speaker. B&W panorama 2 soundbar with the accompanying sub. For blueray player look for oppo bd105. My $.02 cent. Also invest in power protection/ filter equipment such as by monster cable. Good luck.



For real ???? Why not taking those $0.02 and ad a popcorn machine ???


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Almadacr said:


> For real ???? Why not taking those $0.02 and ad a popcorn machine ???


Dolby Atmos or bust... Lol


----------



## caoman911 (Feb 16, 2014)

I thought this forum was for constructive remarks. Based on the reply, I now wonder.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

caoman911 said:


> I thought this forum was for constructive remarks. Based on the reply, I now wonder.


These forums are usually as positive as you'll find. I think there was a disconnect when you recommended a soundbar. Even as good as they are now, there isn't one that compares to a "high end home theater" as the OP mentioned. If he had placed parameters, such as no clutter, or a certain aesthetic, or just an upgrade to tv speakers, or budget...maybe. I'm not saying they don't have value. Just that he wants recommendations for what most of us would qualify a theater as being 5.1/2, or 7.1/2 etc.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Also the OP has never reposted to this thread since the opening comment.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good point. I did see the other one he started though.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

caoman911 said:


> I thought this forum was for constructive remarks. Based on the reply, I now wonder.


Let me put you like this : The OP asks "High End HT" - we will never know what he really wants , since how much is he willing to spend on a "High End HT" , then you gave your opinion about a sound bar and the OPPO 105 , well those 2 together don't match in the principle of common sense . If your idea of High End HT is a soundbar , you should do more reading about what a high end HT is all about .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

This turned out to be a bogus thread.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...em-recommendations/74214-help-purchasing.html 
I may go back and delete what I posted in the one where he came clean.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Almadacr said:


> Let me put you like this : The OP asks "High End HT" - we will never know what he really wants , since how much is he willing to spend on a "High End HT" , then you gave your opinion about a sound bar and the OPPO 105 , well those 2 together don't match in the principle of common sense . If your idea of High End HT is a soundbar , you should do more reading about what a high end HT is all about .


While agree that "high end" is open to a lot of interpretation and most sound bars don't do justice to movies let alone music; the Panorama2 is a very capable system and I would classify it as a high end sound bar.

As for the oppo player since it's HDMI out to soundbar to TV, then yes the 103 would likely work better.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> While agree that "high end" is open to a lot of interpretation and most sound bars don't do justice to movies let alone music; the Panorama2 is a very capable system and I would classify it as a high end sound bar.
> 
> As for the oppo player since it's HDMI out to soundbar to TV, then yes the 103 would likely work better.


I listed to the Panorama2 at the store near my house ( they are B&W reps ) and i was not impressed at all for a 2K soundbar , but i think that you and me could put together a better sounding system for 2K :T


----------



## reedashton (Mar 12, 2014)

I apologize for not stating this earlier, but here is the main reason for this post. I am a business student at college. I am attempting to help advise a local electronics retailer on how to improve his store, since he needs to compete with Amazon. One of the areas in which my group feels he can improve is his customer relations and sales staff. We are wondering - are there any specific things his sales staff should be good at? Are there any major things they should know about basic theater systems? Everyone saying "do some research" while that is a good idea, my group wants to know that the store's staff is knowledgeable enough about their products that any person doesn't have to do research before entering the store.

My group felt it was better to just ask general questions about a home-theater setup rather than describe our situation. Can you please help? What brands/items/etc. should a good local electronics salesman know? Are there any good questions we can ask to essentially "test out" the store?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

reedashton said:


> I apologize for not stating this earlier, but here is the main reason for this post. I am a business student at college. I am attempting to help advise a local electronics retailer on how to improve his store, since he needs to compete with Amazon. One of the areas in which my group feels he can improve is his customer relations and sales staff. We are wondering - are there any specific things his sales staff should be good at? Are there any major things they should know about basic theater systems? Everyone saying "do some research" while that is a good idea, my group wants to know that the store's staff is knowledgeable enough about their products that any person doesn't have to do research before entering the store. My group felt it was better to just ask general questions about a home-theater setup rather than describe our situation. Can you please help? What brands/items/etc. should a good local electronics salesman know? Are there any good questions we can ask to essentially "test out" the store?


You've started two threads I know of around this particular topic. I'd like to suggest you take a different approach. 

Make a new thread "Help with Class Project"
Tell us up front what your doing.
Give us your data:
SWOT analysis.
Objectives.
Share your insights around observations and feedback from the store staff/management. 
Give us background on the business: size, product assortment, customer demographics, do they do install work do they do custom work?

Monitor the thread and respond to our questions. 

As a group this community is very eager to help whenever possible. Many of us have worked or currently work in the industry and we all shop stores wanting to know more and looking for great experiences. There are retail managers here and owners of electronics stores. You've found a great knowledge base. We'll help but you need to give us feedback. 

Be upfront with us and we'll bend over backwards to help you. 

A topic like this could ultimately turn into a sticky that we could point to when helping new members select the businesses they choose to buy from.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very well said.


----------

